# July 1st. Kings, w/pics



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Its only July 1st, but I heard that a nice run of Kings went into a particular NW river. So I decided to use my float tube for the first time and then ride my bike the 3 miles back to my truck. Ended up being about a 9 hour float trip. Most holes had 1-2 fish in them and I managed one bitter in the first 1/2 hour. Then after about five hours of floating I found a hole that had about 5 fish in it, so I got out and started to set up. Then there was 10 fish in it, then a few minutes later about 20, and about ten minutes later there were probably 40 kings in one hole. I hooked Kings until my arm felt like it was going to fall off and then countiued to float to my bike. The bitters that I got all came on single egg flies, number 6, in flame red. I took home three nice fresh ones. 

Biggest 14.9, after bleed out.









Underwater pic 









My drift boat!


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice fish!


----------



## remmi (Jan 7, 2002)

Sweet nice kings


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

effing awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Those stupid kings ruin my trout fishing in that river which stays the coldest of the NW streams. :rant:

Don't mind me, though. I am also pretty envious of your incredible day of fishing. Should've figured all that rain would push some fish up.

Incredible results. Congrats.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Yep, they have been there for a few weeks now. They are there every year at this time. It never fails.


----------



## MstrAngle (Feb 28, 2010)

ive only tubed lakes, how good are those things on rivers?


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Very cool.
Nice fish.


----------



## tapsoy68 (Jan 15, 2009)

how cold would a river have to get the kings started?


----------



## moreychuck (Aug 19, 2006)

nice fish  good report


----------



## wdf73 (Sep 14, 2009)

I have never tried this particular NW river, but these pics give me a real hankering for some early kings! Can this stretch be waded or is a tube necessary?
Congrats JRV, and thanks for the report!


----------



## BIG_FISH (Oct 31, 2009)

wow i have a fealing this is going to be a great season for kings come august!


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

I heard there was a run while I was up over the weekend......... seeing this makes me realize I should have been chasing the kings down the street rather than the skams


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I've heard some people tell me about the reason that the kings are forced to move into that river and thought it was pretty interesting. One guy told me he had caught a few in June there before. Up my way, there are a couple rivers where I have seen fishable numbers of kings by the first week in August in the past few years.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> I've heard some people tell me about the reason that the kings are forced to move into that river and thought it was pretty interesting. One guy told me he had caught a few in June there before. Up my way, there are a couple rivers where I have seen fishable numbers of kings by the first week in August in the past few years.


How do you force a king to go up the river?


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> How do you force a king to go up the river?


Stick a egg fly in it's ass or motor.:lol:


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, my PM's are full! The tube floats good, but slow. Next time I'll bring a paddle. Most of the water is easily waded, but where I found the fish was a good 1.5-2 hour float from any access. Just head up North and pick a river; fish for trout, and if you find some kings, stop and change rigs if necessary.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Wow! Great job on the kings. I used to canoe alot, and fish the rivers of the eastside alot, but its been quite awhile. You got me thinking of getting a canoe again and trying the westside. Never fished there except once on a labor day about 15 years ago on the PM. Only time I've fished kings on that side. Was mainly there just for a canoe trip until we saw all the fisherman.:lol: Might have to get a canoe again and do some summer fishing. Any info you care to pm would be great for that side of state.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I was over on the west side of the state last week, While i was there i checked a few of my early season samlon spots. And to my surprise there were quite a few deep holes holding fish. No huge #s but enought to have fun. Checked 4 river systems and 3 out of the 4 had fish.... Hope this is an early warn to the kind of fishing thats due this year


----------



## Snapper96 (Jul 24, 2010)

Great job!


----------

